# 2017 Nissan Versa SV (Special Edition)



## Vers4M4n (Oct 21, 2021)

I've been driving for a little over 13 months now.
Lots of times I'll refuel at about 34-45 miles to empty.
However, naturally if I wait too long and don't fuel soon, the dash will flash "----" and have 2 bars left.
So, the question is: how long can I wait before it's critical to fuel?


----------



## 2016 Versa (Sep 24, 2019)

It's better to refuel before the tank gets too low. The gas in the tank also helps keep the fuel pump cool therefore usually lasting longer. A new fuel pump for these cars run several hundred dollars. I always try to refuel at about 1/4 tank. I think since I've owned my '16 Versa in Feb. 2019 it has got low enough to started flashing "----" one time. It doesn't cost anymore to keep a full tank than an empty one. You also need to remember "miles to empty" is nothing more than an estimate and if it's like my MPG readout that is consistently 4-7 MPG off it's a pretty poor estimate.


----------

